# Blood testing in public, lancet changes?



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

As a side thread to the injecting in public one, I'm curious to know if blood testing in public is different for people? It's the one thing that has to be done everywhere and in any situation, all the time.... My son seems to front it all out in school and activities, also in public, but we've had some looks.

And, a risky questions maybe: how often do you change lancets? Part of the hassle of bg testing in public is all the fiddly stuff. We of course still change a lancet for every test, but I'm aware that in practice others may not.


----------



## katie (May 5, 2009)

Out of the two things: testing in public and injecting in public...  I have to say i'm more worried about testing in public because it involves drawing blood, so more people are likely to be 'grossed out' about it.  In fact thinking about it, I rarely test my BG level when out in a restaurant, I just jab myself.


About the lancets.  Let's just say that now you have reminded me i'm going to change my lancet


----------



## aymes (May 5, 2009)

I don't change my lancet very often at all, although I know that I probably should.... I think the one in there at the moment has probably been in there about three weeks.

I do find that blood testing descretly is more difficult than injecting subtly but I'll still just do it openly, people do sometimes stare but I think it's more intrigue over what this little gadget is, I probably feel less self conscious about blood tests in public as the meter is obviously something 'official' rather than needle with it's other associations.

Right, off to change that lancet......


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

i always test when i eat and eating out is no different unless im working in a muslim country where it would be illegal to do so.

i also change my lancets everytime i test


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 5, 2009)

Patricia said:


> As a side thread to the injecting in public one, I'm curious to know if blood testing in public is different for people? It's the one thing that has to be done everywhere and in any situation, all the time.... My son seems to front it all out in school and activities, also in public, but we've had some looks.
> 
> And, a risky questions maybe: how often do you change lancets? Part of the hassle of bg testing in public is all the fiddly stuff. We of course still change a lancet for every test, but I'm aware that in practice others may not.



Ummm i hoping that your not the diabetic police because i dont change lancets everytime i test  I used to but i find if i use the same one a couple of times it does'nt hurt as much. I sometimes use Unistik one use lancets which are painfree but they take up quite alot of room in my bag so i only use them now and again.


----------



## katie (May 5, 2009)

aymes said:


> I don't change my lancet very often at all, although I know that I probably should.... I think the one in there at the moment has probably been in there about three weeks.
> 
> Right, off to change that lancet......



thank god im not alone


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2009)

I test and inject any where. I don't really give a shit what other people think about it. I change my lancets and needles every day


----------



## Lizzie (May 5, 2009)

I test if I feel I need to. If people have an irrational phobia then they should deal with it and not expect everyone else to accommodate them - these people are strangers to me, I can't avoid necessary medical procedures just to accommodate them. I know some people are button-phobic but I don't go out of my way to avoid buttoned clothes in case I distress some stranger - and buttons are far less important than blood tests and would be easier to avoid.

I change my lancet when I notice it is blunt.


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2009)

I test at my desk at work. I try to be discreet, but if anyone wanders round, I get mixed reactions. 

If I am any where else, i try to do it as qyuietly as I can and not draw attnetion to it. I only test if I feel I really need to, although it is quite useful for getting good service in resterants.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

I used to change lancets every time but no more , and i am yet to test outdoors yet i dont care what other people do look at me or raise an eyebrow, they can go and get knotted


----------



## Sugarbum (May 5, 2009)

You're meant to change your lancet???? I dont meant to bring shame to the group but the box of 100 lancets I got when I was diagnosed 3 years ago is still over half full. Shameless.

I too agree with Tom and everyone. There is so much to worry about with diabetes, if I worried about everyones reactions to me I would spontaneously combust. I test and inject almost everywhere (even on a moving snowboard once, I profess I was rather chuffed with my ability!).

The only thing I would say about my indiscretion for other people is that I injected in the chippy once while I was waiting with my mate, I am always keen to get going on the insulin asap when it comes to chips as they muck me up! I was nattering away and suddenly realised I was talking to no-one as my mate had hit the deck! I completely forgot her needle phobia, and we have been bezzie mates for years....


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2009)

I only change lancets when I remember to. I did donate some to the first aider at work when she had to get some splinters out of someones thumb and didn't have anything else to do it with.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

i find if i dont change mine everytime i use it that it hurts more. so i like to be in less pain so i change it lol


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2009)

I can recall doing one injection and it hurt so bloody much because the needle was blunt, I hadn't changed it for about a week. I learned to change them most days. Even when I was doing my Duke of Edingburgh's Award I was changing needles nearly every day somehow...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

yeah i find if i dont change the needle it hurts. i used the ultra fine 5mm ones which are superb, but you should also change the needle due to air getting into the insulin and also it can breed germs and cause infections.


----------



## coldclarity (May 5, 2009)

I'll test anywhere. I find it much easier to do discretely that injecting, even with lancet changing. I do it at my desk at work three times a day, in restaurants, occasionally on the train to work (though only if it's quiet!) and wherever I am if I'm feeling ill. And I change lancet every time too, just cos it's what I'm comfortable with. Injecting however I'm still doing in private, probably cos I have to strip off to find a leg or arm to do it because I'm pregnant, so it's really hard to be discrete about!


----------



## katie (May 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i find if i dont change mine everytime i use it that it hurts more. so i like to be in less pain so i change it lol



Mike, you are in the forces yet find finger pricking painful?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

katie said:


> Mike, you are in the forces yet find finger pricking painful?



lol i have to have mine set to 9 katie due to the thickness of the skin on my fingers lol so it kinda hurts a little if the lancet is even the slightest bit blunt


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

Once again, being an individual is at the top of the list... So many different ways of doing things. Encouraged though to hear that everyone has just got on with all this from the start -- that seems the only way. E's natural attitude has been that -- like it or lump it, in a quiet way! -- but I'm glad to read that with you all, the attitude is the same and has lasted. Relieved.

As for lancet-changing: no diabetes police here. No vested interest. Only thing I will say is that on the odd occasions when we have had to re-use them, at the third time he says it hurts like hell....Though I found the ONE time he did it to me, it hurt like hell...!


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2009)

I find that the new lancet doesn't hurt, but it also often doesn't produce enough blood, so I re-use them about a dozen times as they work better when they are a bit blunter. I always use a new needle each time though. It doesn't bother me testing my blood sugar in public, but I do seek out some privacy if possible.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

yeah i do find it i use the lancet maybe more then 5 times i dont seem to get enough blood , i always used to get loads if i have pricker set to 4 but sometimes tis tiny dot , thats when i change lancet


----------



## coldclarity (May 5, 2009)

I lied a little; if I'm retesting cos I didn't get enough blood or if I'm hypo and know I'll be testing a lot in a short space of time I do reuse lancets. I don't like carrying them round loaded though, though that might change with time!

Sort of related thing: my dad found mum's testing meter and gave it to me over the weekend. Two and a half years since she died and the finger pricker was loaded with a lancet still. That made me chuckle and think of you lot


----------



## katie (May 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i have to have mine set to 9 katie due to the thickness of the skin on my fingers lol so it kinda hurts a little if the lancet is even the slightest bit blunt



ouch ok, i'll let you off then.  the highest i have mine is 3!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

katie said:


> ouch ok, i'll let you off then.  the highest i have mine is 3!



lol well it is a little hard for me to use it on anything but 9.


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

Wow, never would have thought of that, re-using for that reason. Thank you!


----------



## sofaraway (May 5, 2009)

I try to change the needle each day so it's 2-3 jabs for each needle. The lancets well usually change every couple of months. 

I think I can rival you sugabum my 200 box of lancets was dispensed in 2005 and is well over half full!! they actually expire in july- not sure if I will carry on using them


----------



## katie (May 5, 2009)

Nikki i think i could match your lancets record   I cant remember the last time I got them and they aren't even on my list of meds at the moment, since changing GPs lol.


----------



## tracey w (May 5, 2009)

katie said:


> ouch ok, i'll let you off then.  the highest i have mine is 3!



my highest is 2! I think mike is well hard


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I try to change the needle each day so it's 2-3 jabs for each needle. The lancets well usually change every couple of months.
> 
> I think I can rival you sugabum my 200 box of lancets was dispensed in 2005 and is well over half full!! they actually expire in july- not sure if I will carry on using them



i dont think there is a chance id use my needle for that long. i change mine after every shot and also change my lancet after every use to.



tracey w said:


> my highest is 2! I think mike is well hard



lol not well hard, just thick skinned lol


----------



## Sugarbum (May 5, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I feel a new thread coming on here.....the higher the number- the tougher you are! What number are you on??!


----------



## sofaraway (May 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I feel a new thread coming on here.....the higher the number- the tougher you are! What number are you on??!



1 (wimp )


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I feel a new thread coming on here.....the higher the number- the tougher you are! What number are you on??!



4 
5 on another meter tho


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

still using 9 and sometimes with they went to 10!!!!!!


----------



## runner (May 6, 2009)

Use 3 and change lancet and needle each time.  Get through loads!


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

lol i got 300 to get through and i use lancet every 5 pricks


----------



## sofaraway (May 6, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i dont think there is a chance id use my needle for that long. i change mine after every shot and also change my lancet after every use to.



I know plenty of people who change the needle when they change the cartridge, changing the needles every day is a newish thing for me, used to be 2-3 days. i think it's one of those things that each person decides what is acceptable to them.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I know plenty of people who change the needle when they change the cartridge, changing the needles every day is a newish thing for me, used to be 2-3 days. i think it's one of those things that each person decides what is acceptable to them.



lol yeah i know. im just a bit of a clean freak lol


----------



## runner (May 6, 2009)

Ha Ha - I'll remember that tip!  Just started testing/injecting in public - people dont have to look and it can be done discreetly.  Been through all this with breastfeeding 5 children in public - discreetly i might add, and not all at once!


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

runner said:


> Ha Ha - I'll remember that tip!  Just started testing/injecting in public - people dont have to look and it can be done discreetly.  Been through all this with breastfeeding 5 children in public - discreetly i might add, and not all at once!



 lol glad you added not all at once 

am i in the wrong for not carrying my pricker on me then ? cause i have not yet all i carry is a glucose tab


----------



## runner (May 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol glad you added not all at once
> 
> am i in the wrong for not carrying my pricker on me then ? cause i have not yet all i carry is a glucose tab



Wouldn't say 'wrong'  but I would check my blood sugar levels before taking any glucose.


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

runner said:


> Wouldn't say 'wrong'  but I would check my blood sugar levels before taking any glucose.



thanks 
thought i was doing something bad then i was never told to carry it mind you , but i can see the sense in carrying it on me when im out and about


----------



## runner (May 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> thanks
> thought i was doing something bad then i was never told to carry it mind you , but i can see the sense in carrying it on me when im out and about



Its all a bit of minefield - just when i think I know all there is to know about diabetes, my blood sugars and control play tricks on me and I have to have a re-think or look into why it may be happenning again!  You shouldn't feel bad, particularly if no-one has advised you about this.  We are only human and I know I have glitches even when I do know what I should be doing/eating/injecting etc.  

Good luck with it all


----------



## Einstein (May 6, 2009)

I am more careful about testing in company, as there is often blood and not everyone likes the sight of blood. But then, so many people are fascinated by what I am doing and some feel its sufficiently of interest they'd like to see what their BS is.

Ok, so I waste a test strip, but they share a little of what we go through and I'm educating them.

As for needles and lancets, I change them if possible everytime I use them. Always if I test someone elses blood!

Some view it as wasteful, I view it as following advice and guidance, if I get infections or sore through using needles too many times, I have only myself to blame. My doc prescribes me enough for every injection and every test strip I use. So I use them.


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

thanks runner and same to you 
im so used to mine beng uncontrolled that when i get hi readings tis nothing that surprises me


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I am more careful about testing in company, as there is often blood and not everyone likes the sight of blood. But then, so many people are fascinated by what I am doing and some feel its sufficiently of interest they'd like to see what their BS is.
> 
> Ok, so I waste a test strip, but they share a little of what we go through and I'm educating them.
> 
> ...



R.E regarding otheres wanting to know there BS my OH did it to himself the other day he read 7.5 i said aha there you go


----------



## aymes (May 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I feel a new thread coming on here.....the higher the number- the tougher you are! What number are you on??!



Up until yesterday I was on 5 but this prompted me to change the lancet and now I'm on 3. I'm very bad about chaging lancets, I too have a huge stock of them at home that I never seem to get through. Needles I do change everytime however, think it's something I've just always done, no rhyme or reason why I change that frequently and the lancet rarely.

A


----------



## Heike (May 6, 2009)

I change my lancet daily and needles every time.  Remembering to take the kit with me is my problem.


----------



## Sugarbum (May 6, 2009)

Going back tot hat bit where you change you needes and lancets etc, I use BD needles and if you go on there website there is some spooky-magooky picture of the magnified end of a needle that has been reused! Its horrible. Had a great wow factor for me and made me change for every injection for about.......errrrrrm, 3 days......ho-hum.


----------



## katie (May 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Had a great wow factor for me and made me change for every injection for about.......errrrrrm, 3 days......ho-hum.



hahahah!

Here's the page: http://www.bd.com/us/diabetes/page.aspx?cat=7001&id=7266

It isn't surprising that it looks like that though, the end of the needle goes so thin at the end it's bound to get damaged.   but it is so tiny it's not exactly going to hurt


----------



## Tasha43x (May 9, 2009)

Omg i change my lancet every time i test, i cant believe people have left the same lancet in for weeks at a time?! I also never use the same needle as i was told that air seeps through the needle and thats why it is vital to use a new one for every injection. I thought we are meant to change lancets and needles everytime!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 9, 2009)

I always use a new needle for each injection... even if i'm doing alot of corrections.
My lancet is another story though...........
I have my lancet set to 3 because i'm a wimp and it hurts otherwise lol


----------



## Tezzz (May 10, 2009)

I change my lancet when I change my compact meter drum. My pricker is a softclix at 1.5.

About testing in public something funny happened in the works canteen the other day...

I just got my free accu-chek nano meter from the royal mail sorting office on the way to the canteen (read greasy spoon). I opened the box to read the instructions while waiting for my marmite on dry wholemeal toast to be made.(It's just about the only healthy option they have there) 

I got the "wot you got there?" questions from the others at the table and I explained it was a BG meter and then asked if you have diabetes which I said yes. I then gave a run down on the differences between types 1 and 2.

Then I was asked to see it in action (I usually test in the toilets) so I did a test and explained the reading. A few cringed at the thought of seeing blood and looked away!

I was 4.5 and when I said that one of the other drivers said wow, he hadn't been that low in years and what was my secret. I just said I cut out the fat, salt and sugar from my diet and walked briskly to and from work.

I discovered that there are quite a lot of diabetics at work and may even start a diabetic group there to get the canteen manager to start provide healthier food for us


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

brightontez said:


> ...I discovered that there are quite a lot of diabetics at work and may even start a diabetic group there to get the canteen manager to start provide healthier food for us



Hey tez, that's great, and just goes to show how 'hidden' diabetes is. When I was diagnosed last year I was telling a friend of mine and he said 'Oh so-and-so has that - he's had it for years.' This person was a mutual friend who I had worked alonside for the past 7 years and never knew he was diabetic, Type 1, and like me diagnosed later in life - we're the same age, but he has had it for 15 years. A lot of other friends said that their family members, partners, friends etc. had either Type 1 or 2 as well - something that had never crossed my mind as a non-diabetic.

Sounds like a great idea to get a group going at work. I've found from being on this forum that there are many, many people out there who have been diagnosed for years but have poor control because they are just not kept up to date with current methods and treatments by their healthcare teams. Go for it - I'm sure it will be a great success!


----------



## runner (May 10, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I change my lancet when I change my compact meter drum. My pricker is a softclix at 1.5.
> 
> About testing in public something funny happened in the works canteen the other day...
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great idea - they ought to be providing a healthier option anyway.  Way to go Seagulls! My husband will be pleased to hear about another supporter!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

ive just chaged my lancet after week and half lol


----------



## runner (May 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ive just chaged my lancet after week and half lol


Steff! What are you like!  Haven't you read how it can affect the accuracy of your readings, let alone he risk of infection?  Please consider changing it more regulary!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

ty runner i will from now on i went from one extreme to the other i used to change it every time i tested , im very silly and also lazy


----------



## runner (May 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ty  im very silly and also lazy



Aren't we all at times!  but glad you'll try changing it more often!


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

funnily enough i did change it on my afternoon test , my boy said what are you doing i said look at the end of that was blunt(ish)


----------



## bev (May 10, 2009)

Alex's meter only goes round 6 times - then it stops and doesnt allow you to re-use! We were told that lancets can get contaminated and shouldnt be re-used. But i suppose when you have been doing it for years with no problem then it must be ok! Bev


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

oops @ that comment


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

bev said:


> Alex's meter only goes round 6 times - then it stops and doesnt allow you to re-use! We were told that lancets can get contaminated and shouldnt be re-used. But i suppose when you have been doing it for years with no problem then it must be ok! Bev



I'm guessing you've got a 'multiclix' like mine, that you have to twist to get the next lancet in place? I just don't twist very often! I don't know why I don't change lancet every time, because I always use a new needle. I think I got fed up early on having that extra 'task' every 6 tests - it was a task too far!


----------



## katie (May 10, 2009)

runner said:


> Steff! What are you like!  Haven't you read how it can affect the accuracy of your readings, let alone he risk of infection?  Please consider changing it more regulary!



i havent changed mine for like two months.


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

and like bev says peeps that have been doing it for years should be ok , been doing it like 3 month arghh


----------



## bev (May 10, 2009)

Yes its the 'multiclicks' lancet - i know your probably all ok doing this - but i want to teach Alex what he should be doing and then if he chooses not to do it this way then thats up to him! If he has a good grounding then its just less for him to worry about - less variables i.e. contamination etc! Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

bev said:


> Yes its the 'multiclicks' lancet - i know your probably all ok doing this - but i want to teach Alex what he should be doing and then if he chooses not to do it this way then thats up to him! If he has a good grounding then its just less for him to worry about - less variables i.e. contamination etc! Bev



And it makes very good sense bev. Actually, I think one of the reasons I stopped changing lancet every time was because when they were new I got no blood, so needed them blunter. I'm now going to try turning the setting up - have been using it on 2, so might try 4 for starters.


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

hmm now i have heard that mentioned it might explain why since friday i have had to prick 3 fingers at least  to get anywhere as near enough blood to constitute the droplet of blood size


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hmm now i have heard that mentioned it might explain why since friday i have had to prick 3 fingers at least  to get anywhere as near enough blood to constitute the droplet of blood size



It's soooo annoying when you get some blood, and hope it's enough, but then the meter bleeps and errors and not only have you wasted a strip, but you've got to finger prick again! Grrrr!!!! I'm never hopeful of enough blood if I didn't feel the da*n thing, which I don't if it's new...


----------



## bev (May 10, 2009)

Alex uses 3 or above - depending which finger he uses! If he is asleep and i am testing him i use 3 and just milk it very slowly as i dont like it to hurt him or wake him up. Bev


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

ohh yes i have a few choice words to say to myself when that happens but when i just took bs there it was enough first time ah well lesson learnt change lancet more often steff you silly thing x


----------



## ukjohn (May 10, 2009)

I have my Multiclix set on 3, and have never had any problems, I twist it for a new lancet every week, but I always use a new needle for every injection.


----------



## katie (May 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> da*n thing



did you just censor the word "darn"? 

Edit: oooh "damn"


----------



## Patricia (May 11, 2009)

E's finger-puncher is set to 4, always has been, and he rarely has to re-try these days. Changes lancet each time. Pain in the bottom, but oh well... Like bev, we're trying to start off anyway with good habits... It's the FIDDLE of it all, isn't it -- the foil packets of the strips, the way the machine sometimes slides out of its holder...Optimum Exceed, though going onto a Bayer contour with the pump.

Hey, anyone ever done forearm testing?


----------



## MCH (May 12, 2009)

I am also guilty of only changing when it has really hurt - and then thinking "I wish I had done that a few tests ago!"

Does anyone else have the odd blood test that when you squeeze it, the blood spurts out (usually when you are wearing a white T-shirt or something) and you end up looking as thought you had been attacked by a small vampire?


----------



## runner (May 12, 2009)

MCH said:


> I am also guilty of only changing when it has really hurt - and then thinking "I wish I had done that a few tests ago!"
> 
> Does anyone else have the odd blood test that when you squeeze it, the blood spurts out (usually when you are wearing a white T-shirt or something) and you end up looking as thought you had been attacked by a small vampire?



Yep!  Well, not quite spurting, but lots of it and at other times have to really encourage it!  Warm fingers help the blood flow.  Usually have my pricker set to 3 and have a Jazz meter which has a smiley face on the screen when you are in target - quite incouraging!

Well, I've just put yet another repeat prescription in for strips, needles, lancets , sharps box etc.  Just need to get my suitcase ready to collect  it!


----------

